# IH 434 Clutch



## ram250098 (Dec 25, 2004)

Hi all, I have an old McCormick International 434 tractor that does not get much use other than snow removal from my driveway. Today all was well with it then I pressed the clutch to shift and nothing. Felt no pressure on the pedal. This happened quick did not notice any problems leading up to this.
I added tranny fluid and still nothing. 
When it idles really low I can force it into Ist and reverse gears and it will move ok just not shift.
What could my problem be and what could I be looking at dollar wise.
I really can't afford to have major work done 
Thanks very much 
Al Sproule
Ontario Canada


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

If you take your hand and apply pressure to the clutch pedal do you feel it moving just slightly and then get just a bit ofresistence or does it go realy easy all the way to the floor board?

If it goes really easy to floor board with usuing yur hand to push clutch pedal I would double check any linkages.......What if any free play in the clutch pedal travel do you have?

If linkage appears to be ok, check and see if there is any inspection ports on the bell housing (portion that surounds the clutch and pressure plate) If it has one, remove it and look inside and operate the clutch again whie watching inside.....Do you see the release fork moving? Can you see the edges of the clutch disk lining? If release fork is moving, and the edge of the lining is very thin or missing, I wuld suspect you may a worn disk. If there is lots of lining noticeable and the fork is not moving , you could have a broke fork mount or the pressure plate itself is worn or broke.

Clutch and pressure plate is not all that expensive, but splitting a tractor to install it is a pain in the butt. You need a means to suport the front end in position either a home brew stand or sling to overhead support, and you also need something to support the back half of tractor as well. These supports need tobe substantial and prevent any lateral play, but need to be able to be moved up and down somewhat. Sometimes a common floor type roll around jack can be used on the back half for support.


----------



## ram250098 (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks for the reply on a busy day. I get no resistance at all when pressed to the floor. I have not checked for inspection covers. I dont have any linkages. the clutch pedal arm goes right into the side of the tractor.
I will check later for any inspection covers but I really don't remember seeing any.
AL


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Last year a friend had a similar problem with his 424. He was able to open up an inspection cover on the bellhousing under the tractor and look inside. He found that a pivot bolt in the clutch linkage had worn through and broken. He was able to replace the bolt and all worked as good as new. Sure beat having to split the tractor! Take a looksee; you may be as lucky.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

As Chief mentioned, there is an inspection plate on the under side of the clutch housing, and you should be able to see he trouble from there. If you don't feel any resistance at all, it should be not too serious, either a loose or broken bolt, or broken TOB forks. The latter you'd have to split the tractor for, but it's not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## ram250098 (Dec 25, 2004)

*IH clutch*

That is great to hear, thanks very much. Just to venture a guess what would it be of the two. One I might be able to do in my driveway, the other would have to be sent out, and I would hate to send it out if it was just a bolt.
Thanks again very much.
AL
Ontario Canada


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

My friend fixed his in his drive way. You may have a bit of a time rotating the flywheel to get a good look and moving things into position but with care and patience you should be fine. Just be careful with what and how you rotate the flywheel with. A big flat tip screw driver and a small block of wood comes to my mind.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

You could actually split the tractor right in your driveway if you would freeze there! A heated garage would be MUCH nicer this time of year, but if you get a couple of 1/2 inch coarse thread bolts about 6-8 inches long to put into the clutch housing on each side of the engine, you can remove the rest of the bolts and roll the 2 halves apart. I've changed some clutches this way. You still have to support both ends in some way, but you could buy a 2ton Canadian tire trolley jack for much less than the labour to have it repaired, and get to keep the jacks too! 
As far as what the problem is, you will really have to look in through the plate on the bottom of the clutch housing to tell. If the forks are broken it will be quite obvious because the TOB (throw out bearing) will no longer beheld in teh forks, it'll likely be kicked back pretty much against the front of the tranny.


----------



## ram250098 (Dec 25, 2004)

*IH Clutch*

Well thanks very much guy's, yup I know what you mean about cold in the driveway LOL, but my 56 Desoto is in the garage and I have no plans to let it sit outside while I try my hand at fixing the IH, knowing my luck it take way longer than it should *grin*
Thanks again 
AL


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

OH YEAH!! I hear ya! Let us know what you find out.:thumbsup:


----------

